# Home grooming checklist and advice on Andis blades



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, everyone, it's been a long time since I last posted here, but as always this forum has the best advice on Malteses anywhere. I wanted to ask for your help on two things: (1) home grooming routine and (2) supplies.

I groomed my Maltese myself for the first time following JMM's Puppy Cut Tutorial combined with other posters' advice and some YouTube videos, and it turned out pretty well. I'm wondering if you have a "checklist" of tasks that a professional groomer would do, so I don't miss anything important (for example, I didn't know about inner ear hair plucking). Below are a few things I thought about, but would you please let me know if I'm missing steps?

*Grooming Checklist:*
1. After bathing/conditioning/drying dog's hair, cut hair using Andis clipper and good pair of shears.
2. Clean ears. Pluck inner ear hair with R-7 powder (only if necessary for ear infection-prone dogs).
3. Trim/Dremel nails (I take my dog to the vet for this since he won't tolerate it from me).
4. *Anal glands???* (I've never done this at home as it looks very messy. _Is it necessary to express anal glands on a regular basis?_)
5. Brush teeth.
6. *Anything else that professionals do at each visit?*

After researching all the grooming threads, I bought the Andis AGC2 2-speed professional clipper (model 22360) which comes with a #10 UltraEdge blade, together with the Wahl's stainless steel comb attachment set (links below). The combs were helpful because I was terrified of nicking my dog, but I've since read online that investing in a couple of specific-sized Andis blades and clipping without comb attachments will give a nicer finish?

I saw some people recommend *Blade #4FC* for a longer cut, and *#7FC* for a summer cut. I also saw YouTube videos posted by home groomers who recommend *Blade #40* for trimming between the paw pads. _One groomer said that #40 (the shortest blade) is the safest for trimming the bottom of paw pads and that a longer blade is more likely to nick skin -- is this true (or do you recommend another blade for trimming the paw pads)?_

Any other blades that you recommend?

Finally, what are your favorite *Straight* and *Thinning* Shears (or brand names, or lengths)? I'd like to invest in one of each. I know these are mentioned in various threads on here, but if you could list any "all-time favorites" that would be really helpful because I'm planning to make a PetEdge order soon. Thank you so much again for your help.
:ThankYou:

*Some helpful YouTube Videos on home grooming:*




 (Puppy Cut with Fluffy legs)




 (Teddy Bear Face)


Andis AGC2 Clipper:
Amazon.com: Andis 22360 AGC Super 2-Speed Professional Animal Clipper with Locking Blade: Pet Supplies

Wahl's Attachment:
Amazon.com: Wahl 3390-100 Stainless Steel Attachment Combs for Detachable Blades: Pet Supplies


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A 4F is as short as I would go for a summer cut. A 7F is for a shave down.

I use a little mustache trimmer for paw pads.

Brushing teeth should be done several times a week (every day is ideal).

I would never express anal glands myself. That's a job for your vet. Since he gets his nails clipped there anyway, you can have them check him.

Sounds like you are ready!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had small dogs since 1985 and never have had anal glands expressed. As I understand it, some dogs may require it, but not most. If your dog drag it's butt on the floor a lot, then you might ask your vet about it.

Ten blade is for close cuts. I have the longest blade you can get for body trim...don't know the number. I have never been able to use plastic comb attachments at all, and while I have heard good reports, I haven't tried the stainless steel combs.

I think you are well on your way. You will learn more from experience, but you are off to a really good start.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for your helpful replies, Ladysmom and Sylie!

Part of what makes home grooming difficult is figuring out the best equipment from the mind-boggling array of styles. I found the manufacturer websites at Andis and Geib, for example, very confusing for non-professionals, with some models that appeared identical in terms of specs.

I'm going to get some Geib scissors, either the "Gator" 8-1/2" Straight Shears or the "Gator 88" 8-1/4" Straight Shears. To be honest, they look the same to me, but the Gator 88 (wider blade, more frequently mentioned in online forums) is $50 more! I narrowed down the choices based on random Google searches and posts on pet groomer forums.

Do you have any thoughts on whether Geib is the way to go, versus another brand/model? The "Gator" line is supposed to be the entry level that many groomers like, but then there's a line called "Entree" at a similar price point (?).

I wish someone would just tell me, "Here are the best options for entry-level investment pieces" because I've been researching scissors all night....

:w00t:

Geib Gator 88 Straight Shears 8 1/4" | PetEdge.com

Geib Gator Straight Shears 8 1/2" | PetEdge.com


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

First of all, I would NEVER do the paws with a 40 on a regular size clipepr, it's way too easy to cut them! It's true that people do it, but honestly I wouldn't risk it. I use a trimmer (ours is a geib excello adjustable blade) and we do paws on the #3 setting I think it is, which is a 30 blade I believe. Still super short, but the blades are much smaller and easier to get into the small spaces.

The AGC is a great choice in clippers, altho I use the geib zero heat and I love it. My boss used an AGC2 super something and its really good. Andis in general is good, as well as geib. 

Scissors, I will be buying the geib gators next week, and it is a fantastic choice. The 88s are more for finishing, so you really could go either way. For me, gators because they are for heavy use as well as finishing. Also a great choice (and what I really want lol) are Kenchii 5 stars. GREAT all around shears.

A lot of my fellow groomers use the wahl bravara (not sure I spelled that right) for paws and trimming. So that is another choice. My clippers came with little trimmers that would be perfect except they're not sharp enough IMO. But they were the geib BC-125s. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those videos! It's always fun seeing the different ways people groom their dogs. :thumbsup:

I have the Andis AGC2 (came with #10 UltraEdge, like yours) and use the #4FC UltraEdge blade in the opposite direction of hair growth (tail to head) to do a super short cut on the body, neck, and base of tail. I wouldn't want to go shorter on my girls. I didn't like the results on Tiffy with the #4FC in the direction of hair growth. I'm sure it works better on thick-coated or cottony dogs. Tiff's coat is fairly thin and silky and the results were too choppy for me no matter what I did. 

I found that with my dogs, it's more about technique than the tools. I clipped them for years with a tiny, cheapo Wahl pocket clipper (battery operated even) and scissors that came in a mens hair grooming kit (I think it was Wahl, but pretty cheap). The results were pretty much the same as what I get with the AGC2. I haven't upgraded the scissors... they still work perfectly. I take good care of them though and don't use them often.


----------

